# please help me i.d this moss??thanks.



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

what kind of moss is this??
given by a friend from u.s
































is this hair grass??


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Clearly those are not aquatic, unless I am completely wrong, which is possible.
Check this website
http://worldofmosses.com/index.html


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

they look like paludarium plants.

so, wet mosses, but not aquatic.


----------

